# kopje vs kop vs koppie



## Jagorr

Hoi. Hoe raar is het, een "voorwerp met een oor om uit te drinken" in de omgangstaal _kop _te noemen? Bijv. _Ik ga een *kop* koffie drinken._
Wordt dit voorwerp ook als _koppie _verkleind?


----------



## bamia

Koppie is very informal and not everyone in Holland uses it (I'd say it's peculiar to working class Dutch). I'm not sure whether Dutch-speaking Belgians say koppie, they probably don't. Let's wait for a Flemish poster to chime in so we can find out. The word is generally used to foster a _gezellig _atmosphere.



> Bijv. _Ik ga een *kop* koffie drinken._



This is idiomatic, well done


----------



## Red Arrow

The suffix -ie is never used in Flanders. We say: een kop koffie. Informally, we say: een tas koffie.

(my mother's dialect: een zjat kaffaai)


----------



## Jagorr

Maar kopje is toch net zo gebruikelijk als kop?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ja.


----------



## ThomasK

I'd add this but it is not that important: "koppie" is an originally dialectal variant of the diminutive, but only in the Netherlands, and it is the standard diminutive form in Zuid Afrikaans, I think: _neusie... _


----------



## bibibiben

_Bakkie _is more common than _koppie_ in the Netherlands. _Koppie _mainly refers to a person's head.


----------

